# Bear rugs



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i just shot my first black bear last weekend and was wonder what the price range for a rug would be per foot? I know you measure from tip of nose to end of tail. i got one qoute and it was 145 a foot. i thought that was pretty steap!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

That's not far off. There is a LOT of work involved in rug making, nearly as much as a lifesize mount. Quality rugs are going to cost you. I get 125.00 per foot from nose to BASE of tail. I think 145.00 isn't out of line. Make sure to check references and take your time choosing a good taxidermist. If you shop around strictly looking for a bargain, you could end up very dissapointed down the road.


----------

